# Huge cobia at sykes



## Coin_Guy (Apr 1, 2013)

At about 315pm today I was fishing for what ever bites. I caught a hardhead and saw some kind of big fish under it and then I looked really close and saw a cobia. I thought it was a 4ft shark but this was a huge cobia. I could tell cuz it was brown with the white stripe going all the way down the tail. I also was getting lady's. I was mad I didn't have my 9ft pole I use for big fish and the mullet I had was still a little frozen. I caught all fish on bay shrimp. Can someone give me pointers on how to go about catching Cobia and what kind of gear? I was going to put my braided line back on my reel.


----------



## Sammy (Oct 10, 2012)

Should've hook the hardhead and throw it back down, that's one of the best live bait you can get for cobia. The cobia was probably chasing he hard head you hooked.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Coin_Guy said:


> At about 315pm today I was fishing for what ever bites. I caught a hardhead and saw some kind of big fish under it and then I looked really close and saw a cobia. I thought it was a 4ft shark but this was a huge cobia. I could tell cuz it was brown with the white stripe going all the way down the tail. *I also was getting lady's.* I was mad I didn't have my 9ft pole I use for big fish and the mullet I had was still a little frozen. I caught all fish on bay shrimp. Can someone give me pointers on how to go about catching Cobia and what kind of gear? I was going to put my braided line back on my reel.


This made me chuckle. Good for you.


----------



## takeitez (Mar 22, 2013)

^^^^Gotta keep the pimp hand strong! Even whilst fishing.


----------



## Coin_Guy (Apr 1, 2013)

Haha nice joke. @Sammy; I didnt have my big rod I left it at home. BIG MISTAKE for me. But yeah he was chasing the fish because the hard head was trying to swim away from something.


----------



## Sammy (Oct 10, 2012)

I wasn't joking...


----------



## Coin_Guy (Apr 1, 2013)

ur response wasn't being refered as a joke I mean't to say @timeflies nice joke. @ Sammy ur response is useful man.


----------



## Sammy (Oct 10, 2012)

oh, i see now haha. totally missed the period.


----------



## team landlockd (Mar 6, 2013)

Was this on the beach side?


----------



## Coin_Guy (Apr 1, 2013)

Nope Boat club


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

U wont have to worry because everyone will be there after it now.


----------



## Coin_Guy (Apr 1, 2013)

They wont find them unless I tell them exactly where?:shifty:


----------



## Coin_Guy (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm ready for him next time. Does anybody know where I can get cobia jigs at a reasonable price?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

i saw a big one today too.. and for once a cobia didn't chase every artificial flashy thing you can put in the water...


----------



## Coin_Guy (Apr 1, 2013)

where at? :thumbsup:


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

jetty in destin. it was cruising with some cuda for a little bit then took off.


----------



## Coin_Guy (Apr 1, 2013)

Did anybody see or catch any cobia at sykes?


----------



## Coin_Guy (Apr 1, 2013)

I will see everybody at sykes this week I will probably be wearing my Tan Bass Pro hat


----------

